# HELP!! Possible blood in water bowl



## HedgyLove (Nov 4, 2015)

Hello everyone so I noticed about once every week Jinx's water bowl develops a red tint to it. When I wipe it out with a white paper towel its bright red like blood! Is this possibly from the little food particles that fall in it or should I be freaking out.. because I am right now. I tried looking at her mouth to see if there was any blood or injuries and I didn't see anything but I also couldn't see in her mouth. She's 4 months old if that helps. If someone could tell me if they have experienced this before please let me know!


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

What kind of bowl is it? Are you changing the water and cleaning the bowl daily or letting it sit? What color is the food? Are you feeding any treats that are red?


----------



## HedgyLove (Nov 4, 2015)

I rinse out her bowl every day and clean it with soap every 3 days. I have spikes ultra food and blue buffalo chicken diet cat food. Spikes is almost black in color and blue buffalo is a light brown kibble. The only treats she likes are meal worms.


----------



## HedgyLove (Nov 4, 2015)

So after a lot of research I found that the red substance may be a build up of the bacteria Serratia marcescens. I'm going to be taking Jinx and a sample of the substance to the vet so I can make sure she didn't get an infection from it and to verify what it is. I'll update once I figure out since the bacteria can be anywhere and its very dangerous for pets 
If anyone had had any experience with this stuff and has figured out how to get rid of it please let me know


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

This is why all water and food dishes need to be washed out with soap and water daily.


----------

